# Edup Wifi Link WirelessUsb Adapter



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

hi I have just purchased a Edup Wifi Link WirelessUsb Adapter for my mac. Running mac osx 10.2.8. I was able to install it ok but after I reboot the instructions say to open system preferences and then to open the icon saying Zydaswlan. But when I go to launch it it is not displaying. Could you guys please help me.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Does it say what versions of OS X it will work with?


----------



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

ya mac osx 10.2,10.3 and it say it does not support 10.5. And I have 10.2.8


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

And after rebooting, you plug the device in, then open the System Preferences, and at the bottom of the window there isn't any new icons?


----------



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

yes that's right


----------



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

do you have any suggestions to get it to display.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Run the installer again. Some times you can right click on the installer package, and select Show Package contents, and then drag the preference pane to System Preferences to get it to install.


----------



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

it wouldn't give me the option to show packaged content.


----------



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

But instead I tried searching for the file Zydaswlan and it came up with the preferencepane file. So I tried dragging it to system preferences. It didn't let me drag.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Try double clicking on it. That is also a way to install Preference Panes.


----------



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

I tried that and it opened system preferences but didn't install it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Are you an admin, and doing this while logged into an admin account?


----------



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

yes I am


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, the only reason I can think of for it to not install is because the software isn't compatible with your system, or it's refusing because it doesn't see the adapter.

One more thing to try, open the folder MacHD>Library>Preference Panes and copy the preference pane there, restart your Mac and now see if it shows up.


----------



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

Just a couple of days ago I upgraded the Mac to Mac osx 10.3.9 and tried reinstalling the software again this time the icon displayed so I clicked on it. Then I saw my network. I was able to connect to it okay then I clicked on the network icon to check if my configuration were right. And I noticed that the ip address was showing started with 169 and my router starts with 192. even though those numbers didn't look right I opened up my browser anyway. And it wasn't able to connect to the Internet. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is the Mac set up to use DHCP?


----------



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

My mac and my router are both set up with DHCP.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Then your Mac may not be connecting to the correct router, or something is not set up correctly on the router. Many routers treat the wired and wireless sides differently. I'd double check to make sure everything is configured properly.


----------



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

ok i'll check


----------



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

I checked it's connected to the right router. All the settings look like there configured correctly.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is it possible to take your Mac do a different place to try on a different wireless network?


----------



## interneties (Mar 29, 2011)

Is there anyway my mac can be configured to connect to the router.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Being it's 3rd party software, I have no idea how it works. With the install Apple software, you click on the WiFi icon in the menu bar, select the network you want to join, and enter in the password if there is one. If you have the router's WiFi signal password protected, you can try turning the password off and seeing if the Mac then connects. If it does, then the password type is not compatible with your Mac setup. If it doesn't connect, then the Mac still isn't setup correctly to work on WiFi.


----------

